# Map chip for old Lowrance



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have an older (05 ?) Lowrance LCX110c. Do I need to find older chip or will the ones currently available in stores work?

Looking for western Erie, unit has not been "updated" and really don't want too do to hearing about problems.

Thanks guys 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You're going to need to get an older one. I believe all the new chips are microSD as opposed to the older SD cards.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok thanks......now, any one have an older chip they want to sell?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't just blindly purchase an older chip without knowing what you are getting. Are you looking for inland or Big Waqters or both? Suggest you contact Lowrance Tech Dept and discuss this with them. They are very helpful and might be able to direct you for locating what you need. Navionics personnel are also very helpful.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice SD. It's for a small Erie boat so just looking for west Erie waters.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Use this chart to match which Navionics Chip will work best for you and from there all the navionics chips come with the standard SD chip adapter with the MicroSD chip.

http://www.navionics.com/sites/www.navionics.com/files/documents/Americas_CompatibilityGuide_5.pdf


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Still can't find one....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Here are the ones to look for. They have to be on a 1gb sd chip or less. 

I believe anything after 2011 is on a 2gb card. They added more data and narrowed the regions offered. 

Gold charts are like the paper navigation charts. 

Gold great lakes east
1G901XL3 march 2004

Gold
Sd/14XG2 I think 2008. Usually has maritimes card also. 

Or 
Hot maps premium north or east. 
These give 1 foot depth contours. And some fishing info. 

Any more questions ask.


----------



## nymuza (Aug 19, 2014)

This is very useful for all type of people.
Academic proofreading services


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Fishman


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

